# Google- You Docs: How to calm a stressed-out, upset stomach - OregonLive.com



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*You Docs: How to calm a stressed-out, upset stomach**OregonLive.com*Or perhaps you've personally logged more minutes in the powder room than under the mistletoe, dealing with indigestion, constipation, gas, bloating or *irritable bowel syndrome* -- all made worse by holiday stress and Aunt Martha's wieners 'n' cheese dip *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

